# Black screen with AMD A4-3300M after update to kernel 3.1

## Nikoli

KMS works for my AMD A4-3300M with kernels 3.0.15-gentoo, 3.0.8-hardened-r1 and 3.0.4-hardened-r5. mesa-7.11.2 + xf86-video-ati-6.14.3 are stable with glxgears, xonotic and firefox webgl.

glxinfo|grep -i opengl:

```

OpenGL vendor string: X.Org

OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on AMD SUMO

OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 7.11.2

OpenGL shading language version string: 1.20

```

But after update to 3.1.7 kernels I have only black screen with backlight turned off. Kernel config is almost same (enabled 3 hid modules). List of broken kernels: 3.1.6-hardened, 3.1.7-gentoo, 3.1.7-hardened, 3.2.0-gentoo.

lspci -k for kernel 3.1.7-hardened:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h Processor Root Complex

        Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h Processor Root Complex

00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Device 9648

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 168c

        Kernel driver in use: radeon

00:01.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Device 1714

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 168b

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:03.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h Processor Root Port

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:04.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h Processor Root Port

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:05.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h Processor Root Port

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:07.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h Processor Root Port

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:10.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson USB XHCI Controller (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 168b

        Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

00:10.1 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson USB XHCI Controller (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 168b

        Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 40)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 168b

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:12.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson USB OHCI Controller (rev 11)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 168b

        Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:12.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson USB EHCI Controller (rev 11)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 168b

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:13.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson USB OHCI Controller (rev 11)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 168b

        Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:13.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson USB EHCI Controller (rev 11)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 168b

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson SMBus Controller (rev 13)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 168b

        Kernel driver in use: piix4_smbus

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson Azalia Controller (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 168b

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson LPC Bridge (rev 11)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 168b

00:14.4 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson PCI Bridge (rev 40)

00:14.5 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson USB OHCI Controller (rev 11)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 168b

        Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 0 (rev 43)

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 1

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 2

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 3

        Kernel driver in use: k10temp

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 4

00:18.5 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 6

00:18.6 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 5

00:18.7 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 7

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Seymour [Radeon HD 6400M Series]

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 168c

        Kernel driver in use: radeon

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 168b

        Kernel driver in use: r8169

03:00.0 System peripheral: JMicron Technology Corp. SD/MMC Host Controller (rev 30)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 168b

        Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci

03:00.2 SD Host controller: JMicron Technology Corp. Standard SD Host Controller (rev 30)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 168b

03:00.3 System peripheral: JMicron Technology Corp. MS Host Controller (rev 30)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 168b

        Kernel driver in use: jmb38x_ms

04:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 1461

        Kernel driver in use: ath9k

```

dmesg - http://paste.pocoo.org/show/531991/

kernel config - http://paste.pocoo.org/show/531989/

P.S. How is it better to attach logs and configs? With code tags post is too long, but using pastebins seems bad idea. Does current phpbb support scrollable 'code' tags?

----------

## DaggyStyle

you don't need FB enabled in your kernel, remove all beside CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID and try again.

btw, you have two cards, I'd recommend you update lspci and try the other just to see if the problem reoccurs incase removing FB doesn't work.

----------

## Nikoli

My laptop has UEFI instead of BIOS. Without CONFIG_FB_EFI=y and CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y (with =m is broken) kms did not work, but I can try again.

By updating lspci do you mean 'update-pciids' or installing pciutils-3.1.8?

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Nikoli wrote:*   

> My laptop has UEFI instead of BIOS. Without CONFIG_FB_EFI=y and CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y (with =m is broken) kms did not work, but I can try again.
> 
> By updating lspci do you mean 'update-pciids' or installing pciutils-3.1.8?

 

I have ufi bios too and these are enabled at my config too. I meant the rest.

as for the second one, update-pciids

----------

## Nikoli

Black screen again.

dmesg - http://paste.pocoo.org/show/532364/

.config - http://paste.pocoo.org/show/532365/

Not sure how can I try discrete card. uefi has only option for disabling it, not enabling. 

```

# cat /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch 

0:IGD:+:Pwr:0000:00:01.0

1:DIS: :Pwr:0000:01:00.0

# echo DIS > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch 

# echo Off > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch 

# cat /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch 

0:IGD: :Off:0000:00:01.0

1:DIS:+:Pwr:0000:01:00.0

```

```

[  270.953589] fbcon: Remapping primary device, fb1, to tty 1-63

[  270.953713] radeon: switched off

[  283.665169] [drm:drm_mode_getfb] *ERROR* invalid framebuffer id

```

vgaswitcheroo seems to work, but screen is still black.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Nikoli wrote:*   

> Black screen again.
> 
> dmesg - http://paste.pocoo.org/show/532364/
> 
> .config - http://paste.pocoo.org/show/532365/
> ...

 

for vgaswitcheroo to fully work, you need to restart your X after the transition.\

try to force the discrete card in the bios.

----------

## Nikoli

I know about restarting (from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics ), after X restart i have black screen too.

My UEFI does not have option for forcing discrete card, only for integrated, called 'Disable Hybrid graphics'.

----------

## DaggyStyle

I see, try upgrading to newer kernel, maybe it is a kernel bug

----------

## Nikoli

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> I see, try upgrading to newer kernel, maybe it is a kernel bug

 

Newer 3.2.0? Do you mean latest git?

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Nikoli wrote:*   

>  *DaggyStyle wrote:*   I see, try upgrading to newer kernel, maybe it is a kernel bug 
> 
> Newer 3.2.0? Do you mean latest git?

 

3.2.0

----------

## LoneFox

I had this same problem with my laptop. I assumed it was introduced in kernel 3.2, which would have been way too many changes to debug, but thanks to the list of non-working kernel versions in this thread I started checking the 3.1 series. I found this commit, reverted it, and the problem was solved. I have also reopened the bug report where this change originally comes from.

I hope this helps.

----------

## Nikoli

LoneFox, thank you a lot!  :Very Happy:  3.1.7-gentoo is now working almost perfect: console switching, suspend-resume, glxgears and xonotic are stable. Only discrete graphics card is not usable (black screen).

Used this patch: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/533454/

Is there gentoo bug or I should open new?

Will test hardened kernel now.

----

Same with 3.1.7-hardened, but /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo does not exist.

----------

